# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D pen application in STEM education- idrawing 3D pen/GZ Yousu 3D tech

## Yousu

*3D pen application in STEM education*
 
 In the 21 century, the traditional teaching methods that teach the disciplines as separate and discrete subjects can not attend the students’ demands. Today’s students are tomorrow’s leaders, they need an more attractive and  creative education , integrating flexibly the theoretical knowledge with the  hands-on practical ability. Enhance, the appearance of STEM education immediately  caught  everyone’ attention in educational arena. 

Attachment 11502



*But,What is the stem education ?*

STEM is a curriculum based on the idea of educating students in four specific disciplines — science, technology, engineering and mathematics — in an interdisciplinary and applied approach. STEM integrates them into a cohesive learning paradigm based on real-world applications.



Attachment 11503



*3D pen,a valid instrument  for STEM learing.*
1. Similar to the traditional drawing, the 3D researchers have developed rich kinds of  templates for Primary learner. By imitating drawing , they could elevate the drawing skills as well as exercise their concentration and patience , they should know not only how to draw , but also how to control the speed. The advantage is that they could pick up the object he drew, getting a 3D creature. Is it cool, right?




2. However, the learners are very smart, they are fascinated by all things STEM,  explore STEM in many aspects. The 3D pen is, no doubt, a useful tool to inspire the learners to explore the engineering, which means that science, technology and math are at the forefront of their  mind throughout the day. 


deconstraction.jpg

Thought of construct an object as a tall building or a chapel, they have to first deconstruct the design , then, make their own design by reorganizing actively the knowledge of their architecture , maths, calculation, engineering etc., of course,imagination and creativity are also needed. The 3 D deconstruction and construction ideation ability developed during the process.


For expemple, to make a dragonfly,  Step 1  try to find a sample way to make a small model in mind, deconstruct the structure of the model into small pieces, count the size of every piece......then, draw a design on surface. 


 Attachment 11505 Attachment 11507




Step 2 Imitating drawing by 3D pen to make every pieces of the structure,choosing the matched colors, that need some aesthetic basics of course, to ensure the beauty outlooks of the object.

Attachment 11508
Step 3  Control well the drawing speed, do not draw too fast or too slow, too slow , the filament will harden faster than you want. Go too fast and it won’t have time to harden. It takes a bit of practice to get the hang of it. Then , pick the pieces up.


Step 4 Assembly the pieces to make a model,  glue them together by the 3D pen. it is pretty good!how do you think?



Attachment 11506Attachment 11509


Drawing directly in 3D arena, is a higher level of experience, pls try it . Let the creative imaginings flow. As with any art form, it takes practice to learn how to make the most of the tools.


STEM fields affect virtually every component of our everyday lives, 3D pen provide an effective way to reach the innovative STEM education. More then a pen , it is a bit like a magic wand, to draw the imagination to reality, from simple machines to architectural designs,  as a chance to reach the learners’ full potential.

ID-162 Pen and art work.jpg

*

How to apply 3D pen in STEM education ?*
More info about this pen, click here.
http://wwww.ysfilament.com

And your comment is highly appreciated.

Guangzhou Yousu 3D Technology Co. Limited

----------


## Yousu

IS it amazing?

----------

